

I will never do a startup until..  - sum_itsin
http://www.roundbreak.com/2012/07/14/i-will-never-do-a-startup-untill/

======
dcolgan
Bad formatting aside, this is an important insight. When I first started
working at my current job, a young consulting firm, we took a client that
nearly killed me for about a solid month. The thing is, we hadn't even
launched their product, a test taking app, to the general public yet. There
was always an air of urgency, of "if we don't get this feature done RIGHT NOW
there will be trouble." I've since learned that there really wasn't as much
trouble as I thought, since we didn't even have users yet, and if the feature
had to be put on hold for 3 hours to spend time in the evening with my family,
the world was not at all going to end.

I think I'm getting better at work/life balance, but when I first started, it
was nonexistent. Makes for an unpleasant lifestyle.

~~~
rprasad
First rule of contracting: The client's emergency is not your emergency unless
they're explicitly paying you to deal with it _right now_.

------
untog
This post is in desperate need of paragraphs. It's unreadable.

~~~
hack_edu
And its submitted by the writer. :(

~~~
ry0ohki
Is that bad form? I've noticed even people like Ryan Carson submit their own
links

~~~
hack_edu
My main point is that the author should be proud of his posts and proofread
them, especially when choosing to share them this way.

As far as self-posts... I'll defer to the community's choice to upvote whether
or not it helps/hurts the community. Personally, I think it adds noise to the
signal that is the front page.

------
bromagosa
Until... I learn how to spell? ;)

~~~
dworrad
Quite negative shitty comments guys... sorry to say

~~~
freehunter
Clear communication is very important when it comes to getting your point
across.

~~~
raldi
Literally so in my case; I clicked the link to read it, but decided not to
when I saw the lack of paragraph breaks.

------
denniedarko
Good insight; poor formatting/spelling.

------
sum_itsin
Sorry guys for poor formatting. I wrote it in a hurry and since my blog isn't
that popular I din't mind it initially but looks like I made to the Home Page
of Hacker News and am getting a lot of attention. So I formatted it now, hope
its readable.

